# How can you tell the difference between a pitbull and a staff?



## Lill (2 November 2007)

??


----------



## GinaB (2 November 2007)

Hold on I shall get you two piccies to compare.


----------



## nijinsky (2 November 2007)

What's the difference between an American Staffordshire Terrier, Pit Bull Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier and a (English) Bull Terrier? 

Some eight or nine varieties of dogs come within the general classification of Bull Breeds. Although all lay claim to the Bulldog as a common ancestor, there are physical differences that make each distinct from the other: 

Size - The American Staffordshire Terrier is a much larger, leggier dog - often twice the size of a Staffordshire Bull Terrier! The Bull Terrier standard does not include size restrictions and dogs from 35 to 100 pounds have been seen. However, the breed generally weighs in between 40 and 55 pounds, making it larger then the Stafford. Pit Bull Terriers also range widely in size; the early breeders preferred a smaller dog the size of a Stafford and today the American Pit Bull Terriers which are registered and exhibited seem to run on the smaller side. Others, dually registered as American Staffordshire Terriers with the AKC (Pit Bull with UKC) are larger. 

Ears - The American Staffordshire Terrier is exhibited in the United States with cropped ears, as are some Pit Bull Terriers. The ears of the Bull Terrier are naturally erect and supposed to be thin and erect. Erect(or prick) ears are a serious fault in Staffords, whose ears should be "rose" (like those of an English Bulldog) or half-pricked. 

Head - The heads of American Staffordshire Terriers, Pit Bulls and Staffordshire Bull Terriers are similar, although the cheek muscles on most Staffords seem to be more pronounced, and the head deeper through. The head of the Bull Terrier is entirely different. When viewed in profile, it resembles an egg turned on its side and is much longer than that of the Stafford. The cheeks of a Bull Terrier are not pronounced.


----------



## GinaB (2 November 2007)

http://www.kupoprodaja.com/cacib-zagreb-2006-croatia/american-pitbull.jpg

http://www.bulldogbreeds.com/photos/staffbull296x265.jpg


----------



## dunthing (2 November 2007)

My uncle used to breed Staffies and they are much shorter in the leg than a pit bull. Very strong characters too.


----------



## severnmiles (2 November 2007)

But Gina thats a very long legged APBT, I'd say that was a high percentage but had been crossed at some point.  Most are much shorter and stockier than that.  Look at Prose's pics.

It is very difficult to tell.  Even experts have problems hence whenever there is a dog bite they use 'American Pit Bull Terrier TYPE'.


----------



## nijinsky (2 November 2007)

Does anyone know another way to get pics on to here from PC as Photobucket is down at mo.  Just wanted to show a pic of my standard staffie &amp; my (possible Irish in there somwhere) staffie?


----------



## severnmiles (2 November 2007)

Webshots..


----------



## GinaB (2 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
But Gina thats a very long legged APBT, I'd say that was a high percentage but had been crossed at some point.  Most are much shorter and stockier than that.  Look at Prose's pics.

[/ QUOTE ]

I just typed a search into Google Images and it was the first one came up. Just said APBT and that it was shown in Croatia so goodness knows what else is in it!


----------



## prose (2 November 2007)

Pitbull we often see at the park...







Staffies are very rare over here. There is only one who lives near me, and he isn't much taller than my 17lb Boston Terrier, whereas Pitbulls overshadow her.


----------



## k9h (2 November 2007)

Staffie!

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedinformation/terrier/images/stbult.jpg


----------



## EquestrianFairy (9 November 2007)

Randomly i have never seen a pitball before but my parents have a soppy staffy and id like to hope i could tell the difference judging be the above pics they look so different?


----------

